# Official Quinn Intro, pics, with Sawyer



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, the boys have quieted down for a few minutes. Honestly, Sawyer has to be worn out, he hasn't slept at all today, and daytime is usually his "sleepy time." But there is too much excitement for him today! We picked up Quinn this afternoon! One of his breeders, Beth Johnson, was at the dog show, so we met her there. Here is one of his littermates on K9data for his pedigree - I've heard I hit the jackpot!! His mom is Smuggler and his dad is Jefferson....

Pedigree: Annecy's Summit Simply Irresistible at Kuki'o

So far, so good! The boys seem to LOVE each other and I haven't seen one bit of testosterone or aggression or tension. They are biting the same stuffie right now and running across the living room together as we speak. 

Quinn seems to be housebroken (so far), but he DEFINITELY has no kitchen/counter manners AT ALL. He is a sweet, gentle, calm boy and so far we LOVE him! I think he is definitely a keeper!!!

Here are a couple of very quick pics - more later!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm SO HAPPY for you!!! The boys and the children all look so happy! I hope Quinn, Sawyer and the kids have many happy and fun years together (and you too!).


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow they could be twins !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy for you, your family is complete now. They are handsome boys.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Quinn and Jordan have the same great grandpa !! We're dog in laws !!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How exciting! Everyone looks so happy!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They look so happy and are both so darn handsome! You're right, quite the breeding! Does he have some fault that they can't show him? He looks perfect and even better- he looks perfect for your family.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Some things are just meant to be...:

How exciting...more pictures please!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is so wonderful!!! Congratulations again!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw that is so awesome, I'm so happy for your family. Quinn and Sawyer, brothers!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at those gorgeous boys...they look so much alike! The kids must be so thrilled. Congratulations!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I almost can't tell them apart and your kids look like they love them so much.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh congratulations !!! What an exciting and wonderful day for you and your family.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yay I'm so happy for you! They look great together!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Great family reunion! Beautiful boys !


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay! I'm so happy that it is going so well.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow a Ryder, Versace and Hobo grandchild! He is beautiful and I know what really counts for you is not his illustrious pedigree but that he is part of your family. Good luck and I am happy for you all!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that's just simply not enough pictures of that gorgeous boy, or Sawyer either.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Steph, so happy for you!! Hope it continues to be true love!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Steph, 
That is great news!!! I am so glad they are getting along so well...and they DO look like brothers! They have very similar looks. 
Hope the week brings you the second pup you're looking for....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a perfect fit to me. Those two are going to have a blast getting into trouble together.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, he has a missing tooth, right behind his canine.



CarolinaCasey said:


> They look so happy and are both so darn handsome! You're right, quite the breeding! Does he have some fault that they can't show him? He looks perfect and even better- he looks perfect for your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love the pictures, and love how they are already having so much fun


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What great pics! I'm thrilled the boys are getting along so well. Honestly, I like the male-male combo and it seems to be working great so far for you guys!! Congrats again!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They look wonderful together. Congrats.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so happy for you and your family. More pictures, please.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How did I miss this yesterday? Wonderful news they look great together and your kids look so happy!!! I love having two boys I hope it works out for you as well. 
More PICTURES please!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so handsome and they do look just alike. Your kids look just as happy as the pups do. Glad that things are working out so well for you and your family. It was meant to be.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so happy for you Steph! It looks like it is turning out to be amazing!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Quinn is a beautiful boy, so is Sawyer. The look on your children's face says it all-pure joy.

Wishing you and your family many years of fun and happiness with your boys. 

Congratulations, keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

More pictures please ;-)

SO happy for you!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I obviously haven't been around enough because I had no idea Sawyer finally got a new little brother! I'm so happy for you and your family. They look like they're getting along very well. Good luck.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am one who definitely thinks you hit the jackpot, as I have a good sized crush on Jefferson. It is so wonderful to think of this pup in your life and home! Lucky boy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Perfect dog, perfect fit. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a day!! Quinn had his first trip on the boat and the river today. He does seem rather apprehensive/afraid of cars, as we had to coax him quite a bit to go from the house into the garage. Nothing a few cookies won't fix - he is VERY food motivated. The kids, of course, are more than happy to pet him and soothe him in the car. He wasn't afraid of the boat at all! In fact, I think he may be a jump risk overboard! Someone had to be on Quinn duty the whole time. He had a fantastic day at the sandbar. He and Sawyer and a black lab named Rayna had a blast! Quinn is so calm and sweet. We can't believe we've only had him for a day! He was tanked out on the sandbar and on the way back to the marina. Tired boy!! He was very happy to eat his dinner, but less happy to have his very first bath with us. He definitely needed one! He was a good boy and sat patiently, but he really didn't care for it. I'm excited to have him smelling like "us." Easier to snuggle a yummy smelling pupper, in my opinion.

Sawyer loved his day at the river - he is brainless when he is around Rayna. Boys!! He wasn't thrilled about his bath either - particularly because his dad released him with soap still in his fur. He had to go back in for another rinse. Poor boy! He's sitting on the floor pouting now. 

Hoping for a quiet, sleepy night!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He is beautiful! Congrats and it seems like they are both working out great!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> What a day!! Quinn had his first trip on the boat and the river today. He does seem rather apprehensive/afraid of cars, as we had to coax him quite a bit to go from the house into the garage. Nothing a few cookies won't fix - he is VERY food motivated. The kids, of course, are more than happy to pet him and soothe him in the car. He wasn't afraid of the boat at all! In fact, I think he may be a jump risk overboard! Someone had to be on Quinn duty the whole time. He had a fantastic day at the sandbar. He and Sawyer and a black lab named Rayna had a blast! Quinn is so calm and sweet. We can't believe we've only had him for a day! He was tanked out on the sandbar and on the way back to the marina. Tired boy!! He was very happy to eat his dinner, but less happy to have his very first bath with us. He definitely needed one! He was a good boy and sat patiently, but he really didn't care for it. I'm excited to have him smelling like "us." Easier to snuggle a yummy smelling pupper, in my opinion.
> 
> Sawyer loved his day at the river - he is brainless when he is around Rayna. Boys!! He wasn't thrilled about his bath either - particularly because his dad released him with soap still in his fur. He had to go back in for another rinse. Poor boy! He's sitting on the floor pouting now.
> 
> Hoping for a quiet, sleepy night!


I am grinning from ear to ear, so very happy for you guys!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm smiling thinking about your day on the boat with the dogs. It is great how things are going so far and it's only Saturday. I think this was a match made in heaven...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like a happy ending for this chapter of your story. Much deserved!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So how did the first night go? First day sounds like a great success.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you, your family and especially Sawyer!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Things are still going pretty well. Sawyer hasn't been as playful as I had expected him to be. He's sort of acting like an old man a little bit, which is very strange to see. He loves to play "keep away" and Quinn gives up after a little bit, and then Sawyer sulks away. We've been trying to get them going on different games. Sawyer also doesn't appreciate Quinn trying to get or give love to/from me. Sawyer doesn't think sharing me should be part of the package deal. That being said, when we woke up this morning, Sawyer was laying right in front of the crate door, where Quinn sleeps. This is not a place Sawyer typically sleeps, so I have to believe it was to be in close proximity to Quinn, which seems like a good thing. 

I take Quinn to the vet this morning to get a thorough exam. He hasn't been on heartworm preventative, so we definitely need to get that started for him. I'm sure it won't be popular with Sawyer that I'm taking Quinn for a ride in the car without him (Sawyer LOVES to ride in the car). Hopefully, he will get a clean bill of health!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Things are still going pretty well. Sawyer hasn't been as playful as I had expected him to be. He's sort of acting like an old man a little bit, which is very strange to see. He loves to play "keep away" and Quinn gives up after a little bit, and then Sawyer sulks away. We've been trying to get them going on different games. Sawyer also doesn't appreciate Quinn trying to get or give love to/from me. Sawyer doesn't think sharing me should be part of the package deal. That being said, when we woke up this morning, Sawyer was laying right in front of the crate door, where Quinn sleeps. This is not a place Sawyer typically sleeps, so I have to believe it was to be in close proximity to Quinn, which seems like a good thing.
> 
> I take Quinn to the vet this morning to get a thorough exam. He hasn't been on heartworm preventative, so we definitely need to get that started for him. I'm sure it won't be popular with Sawyer that I'm taking Quinn for a ride in the car without him (Sawyer LOVES to ride in the car). Hopefully, he will get a clean bill of health!



It sounds like it's getting off to a good start. Sawyer has to adjust to a dynamic that is different from the one he had with Sophie. She was probably his boss, and he's trying to figure out how to do things with Quinn. He's also used to being the baby, now he's the big brother. The games he played with Sophie might not work with Quinn.

It took Lucy until Dory was a year old before she started really initiating play with her. Before that, it was almost always Dory dancing around and getting Lucy to play with her. Then suddenly we spent a long weekend at my in-laws', and Dory spent more time playing with her "cousin" Apache than Lucy. After that, Lucy initiates play more than Dory. Sometimes Dory isn't really expecting or wanting to get pounced but joins in because she really doesn't have much choice.

My point is, as both boys mature and grow accustomed to each other, they'll figure out the dynamic that works for them. It seems obvious that Sawyer does like his Quinn, he's just figuring things out still.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

All in all sounds very normal. There will, of course, be an adjustment period for all of you to settle in to the new family dynamic. They'll be best of pals before you know it I would bet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations - he is gorgeous!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

how exciting!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Things are still going pretty well. Sawyer hasn't been as playful as I had expected him to be. He's sort of acting like an old man a little bit, which is very strange to see.


I suspect he is still trying to figure out where he is etc. Once he realizes this is home and becomes used to it all things might get even bouncier :

I'm so glad things are working out so well. Would love to see some more pictures!!! Hope his vet check up went well.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

How wonderful!!! Like the others said, they are hard to tell apart, and your kids look sooooooooo happy!!!! Your updates sound like everything is going very, very well with all the normal adjustment stuff! Again, how wonderful!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, the vet appointment went well - after we got there. Quinn does not enjoy the car at all. He seems to be very afraid of the car. It was a comedy of errors trying to coax him out of the house to the garage, while trying to keep Sawyer in the house (Sawyer loves car rides). Of course, I pulled away without his stool sample, so had to go back to get that. And then we were off!

His temperament continues to impress. He is so very calm and mellow. He did well for the vet and the techs. He is parasite-free (thank goodness!) and heartworm negative as well. He got a clean bill of health, and the vet thought he looked great. He weighed in at 50 pounds. He seems so small! I do hope that he matures and fills out some yet. 

Sawyer remains aloof this afternoon. Quinn was just trying to play with him, and Sawyer totally snubbed him. What the heck?? Sawyer LOVES other dogs. Hopefully, he gets over this quickly!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-my guys do not ride well in cars at all  They are used to the van and their crates, and are very uncomfortable riding any other way.

Glad to hear he got a clean bill of health!

I am sure Sawyer's nose is a bit out of joint but he'll get over it


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> It took Lucy until Dory was a year old before she started really initiating play with her. Before that, it was almost always Dory dancing around and getting Lucy to play with her.
> 
> My point is, as both boys mature and grow accustomed to each other, they'll figure out the dynamic that works for them. It seems obvious that Sawyer does like his Quinn, he's just figuring things out still.


I want to echo this. My boys are going NUTS right now with a toy, but it wasn't that way from the beginning. It took Bogey awhile to get used to a puppy. And then when he got bigger it was strange because Ace is the "baby" but he is bigger than Bogey and also kind of the boss. 

It's hard for you, Steph, because he already had a routine with Sophie and you may want to see that right away. If you think that will comfort Sawyer just remember that we aren't dogs. What might comfort us isn't the same as dogs. (Sorry for the rambling - I am on migraine meds right now) You might be ready a new routine to heal your heart when Sawyer might actually be pretty happy with this situation. Just because they are sharing a bed right away doesn't mean he is unhappy. Am I even making sense?? 

You'll be singing a different tune in two weeks. Sawyer might also be adjusting to you going back to school. He misses his mama!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Steph, 
I am so happy for you and your family..... Sawyer is acting completely normal! Yeah, he loves other dogs, but not dogs that come in his home and takes some of his Mommy's attention....
He will get used to him and they will be buddy's in no time!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just think Steph, if GUNNER can gets used to a new pup in the family, anyone can!!!! Sawyer will adjust. He is probably still adjusting to the loss of Sophie plus now he has Quinn and your attention to him. He'll be OK. Just make sure Sawyer gets his share of attention. : )


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! The boys look great together. I think things will be great in no time. Sawyer is probably just realizing that Quinn is going to stay so he needs to figure out what role he is going to play. They will be playing together again in no time...don't worry!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed seeing this but it's so wonderful that you got Quinn. I'm so happy for you and Sawyer. He is beautiful.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Debles said:


> Just think Steph, if GUNNER can gets used to a new pup in the family, anyone can!!!! Sawyer will adjust. He is probably still adjusting to the loss of Sophie plus now he has Quinn and your attention to him. He'll be OK. Just make sure Sawyer gets his share of attention. : )



I can echo this....Parker the one that hated all other dogs is best buddies with Ty. It has been very good for Parkers attitude.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> I suspect he is still trying to figure out where he is etc. Once he realizes this is home and becomes used to it all things might get even bouncier :
> 
> I'm so glad things are working out so well. Would love to see some more pictures!!! Hope his vet check up went well.


Whoops, I transposed who was who in my head :uhoh: I echo what everyone else has said- I think Sawyer is just realizing this "kid" is staying around and he is not sure how to react. He just needs to get used to it and not feel second. It's like middle child syndrome, he just needs to know he is still Mama's love too, and then he will enjoy having another dog to play with.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, at this point we are still seeing a lot of "whatever" between Quinn and Sawyer. It's been a bad week otherwise - my ex husband (big, bad, long history) is, from what I hear (haven't talked to him in over 2 years, he hasn't seen my kids in over 3 years) is hiring a family law attorney. Long story short, he's mad about money/support. Nevermind that he won a million dollars in the NY state lottery (I'm totally serious). Anyway, if I have to hire a lawyer and pay a retainer, that is going to take a big bite out of savings. I honestly don't think I could pay the placement fee for Quinn if that is the case. I'm going to talk to Beth in a day or two and see if she'd consider giving us more time to decide and see what legal stuff may lie ahead. Darn... If we can't keep him, I am going to see if she'd be willing to let us "foster" him until she finds him his perfect home. I don't want to send him back to a kennel environment. We shall see.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well good grief, people just need to get over themselves. I hope the family law stuff doesn't even materialize. Do you think you could make payments for Quinn's fee? Do you mind if I ask how much?


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry to read all that Stephanie! My mother-in-law is a family law attorney and I worked for a family law attorney for years, oh the stories we have heard, aye! I hope it all works out for you. Let me know if you need any advice, I can always bend my mother-in-laws ear if you have any questions before you hire an attorney.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I can only reply...what a bleeping idiot!!! Just one more headache for you! Good luck with whatever happens. I hope you get to keep Quinn and your ex's nonsense doesn't interfere. Sawyer might not be as playful as you expected, but I bet he would miss Quinn!!! I will keep my fingers crossed that everything works out for the best!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I am a firm believer in karma and I believe it needs to pay your ex a visit to bite him on the butt. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way and mean IRS audit thoughts to your ex. :no:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Steph! Are you serious???? How awful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Steph, hang in there! What a creep! I don't know what going to court will do for your idiot ex..... by law he has to pay a certain percentage of his income for child support....the court will not care that he's not seeing his children... that's his problem and his issue.... (further proof that's he's a creep and idiot)
I pray that everything works out for all of you and Quinn....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am going back now to read this entire thread but i hope it all works out with Quinn! He is a beauty and he and Sawyer look like brothers!! Happy for you, good luck


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I know all about the child support issues!! I should be getting alot more for my 3 children so i will be taking him to court soon. Lawyers retainers fees are so expensive. its $2500 just for my lawyer to start the ball rolling. either way the court doesnt care when or if your ex sees the kids thats on him!! He is obligated to pay by law whatever amount is decided by the amount of money he makes. He can throw a fit all he wants. He pays or he goes to jail. Actually in the state of Florida and you can ask about this. The less the father sees the kids the more child support he pays, its more money coming out of your pocket for your children. There isnt a thing your ex can do. He is wasting his money on a lawyer. but let him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I basically ignore the ex, as long as he isn't making trouble for me, I don't make trouble for him. His arrears for support has been huge for a long time, over $27,000. Apparently, if you don't want to pay, you just move out of state. There have been no consequences to him whatsoever. So, even though he doesn't pay it, he requested a review (certainly hoping that his obligation would go down) and the results came back that he actually should be paying $300 more a month. I already told my case worker that if he withdrew the request for review, I wouldn't file a motion to have the new amount entered into the order, he could just keep the old amount. I have no doubt that he's angry and when he gets angry, he gets MEAN.

Not to go into a lot of detail, but we are talking about a really bad person. My kids haven't seen him in 3 years, and they don't want to, for good reason. 

If this is about the child support, I likely wouldn't get a lawyer and just let whatever happens happen. However, if it's about visitation/custody or whatever, not only will I have to hire a lawyer, but I will also have to pay half of a guardian at litem's fee. Potentially a lot of very big expenses. 

On a positive note, the boys had some fun playing last night, which was good to see.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, I didn't read the update about the ex.... I'm so sorry. 

I think if you need help with the rehoming fee... a CHIP IN account should be started. We've done it before, why not again?  Let us know what shakes down from this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Quinn*

So sorry I just saw your post about Quinn-he is a beautiful boy and congratulations.
So sorry about the troubles with the ex and I have to go back and read more to see about the rehoming fee.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a bit of extra cash at the moment, and would happily help with the rehoming fee. How much is it? I'm sure that we can come up with it!! To see Quinn stay with your loving family would be reward enough for all of us.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Steph,

So sorry to here about your "ex" troubles. He sounds like my "ex"! Despite all the trouble, just be glad you are not still married to him. My son is 21 now so I haven't had to talk to my ex in years. Unfortunately now he is pulling stuff on our son and it sure hurts to see my son feeling so bad.

I would be willing to "chip-in" too so you can keep your Quinn! I'm sure Sawyer would miss him if he left. Keep us updated.

Diane


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Steph, I'm so sorry to hear of your "ex" troubles. However, when it comes to Quinn, please let your forum family help. I'm sure there are many here who could help with the fee (I know I would love to help see this boy stay with your family). This community is pretty amazing when it comes to helping one of our own.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are so incredibly kind and generous. I don't know that I'd feel right having you guys help financially. I'm touched by your offer to help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can only speak for myself, but it would be an honor to think I helped your family heal a little from all the sadness of the last few months. Please don't let Quinn slip away because of $$$$.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I can only speak for myself, but it would be an honor to think I helped your family heal a little from all the sadness of the last few months. Please don't let Quinn slip away because of $$$$.


That is how I feel, and I think a lot of us do. I know today is Friday and the official end of your trial period. I'd love to help... tell us it's ok to start a chip in :curtain: and I'll go do it now!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Count me in as well to chip in


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

In case anyone missed the other thread, here's the ChipIn account where you can help!

ChipIn: Sawyer's new brother, Quinn!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ChipIn: Sawyer's new brother, Quinn!

Whoops! Sam beat me to it! THANK YOU!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester and Murphy were happy to add a little help.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Quinn is stunning! Fantastic looking pedigree behind him, too.  Congrats!


----------

